# Wood id?



## Jason Martin (May 27, 2019)

Looking for help, I am posting just one picture, because I thought it might be a very obvious call because of the stripes... if not, I will do some more pictures and try to get end grain etc....


----------



## phinds (May 27, 2019)

zebrawood

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 28, 2019)

I'd like to see the right side edge and the end view...


----------



## phinds (May 29, 2019)

Mr. Peet said:


> I'd like to see the right side edge and the end view...


Just our of curiosity, Mark, do you have any doubt that it is zebrawood? I don't so if you do, I'm wondering why and what else you think it could be.


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 29, 2019)

phinds said:


> Just our of curiosity, Mark, do you have any doubt that it is zebrawood? I don't so if you do, I'm wondering why and what else you think it could be.



Simple, never saw wood that could be called sapwood for Zebrawood, and wanted those views to confirm it.

The only other wood that looks similar is Beli, _Julbernardia pellegriniana_, but Zebrawood was my first thought also.


----------



## phinds (May 29, 2019)

Mr. Peet said:


> Simple, never saw wood that could be called sapwood for Zebrawood, and wanted those views to confirm it.
> 
> The only other wood that looks similar is Beli, _Julbernardia pellegriniana_, but Zebrawood was my first thought also.


OK. What's shown here is standard color for zebra sap, although wider than usual, probably due to the particular cut. You can see plenty of this white sapwood on my site. It is prone to blue stain (as you see on this piece) and spalting.


----------



## DKMD (May 29, 2019)

It’s probably zebrawood, but my first thought was olive...


----------



## phinds (May 29, 2019)

DKMD said:


> It’s probably zebrawood, but my first thought was olive...


Nope, there should not be a "probably" in that sentence


----------



## DKMD (May 29, 2019)

phinds said:


> Nope, there should not be a "probably" in that sentence



If I could smell it, I’d drop the ‘probably’...


----------



## Jason Martin (Jul 23, 2019)

Thanks for your help. I just realized I did not follow up on this post. I got the email on the first message and never came back to it. So thanks to everyone for your information.
@mrpeet I will try to get some better pictures for you.


----------



## phinds (Jul 23, 2019)

Jason Martin said:


> Thanks for your help. I just realized I did not follow up on this post. I got the email on the first message and never came back to it. So thanks to everyone for your information.
> @mrpeet I will try to get some better pictures for you.


I certainly don't object to more pics, but that won't change the fact that it's zebrawood.


----------

